# Boored



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

right then, i've replied to all the posts i can, now i'm boored what do i do??


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2005)

You could read a book, watch a movie or drink some beer. If it was me I'd drink some beer!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

I would too. Then I would find my wife and...well...talk.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

two problems- no wife, no beer.............


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2005)

No beer!  Thats to bad..


----------



## Crippen (Apr 24, 2005)

Mi got no wife either


----------



## Crippen (Apr 24, 2005)

So you want this thread to be ' things to do when you haven't got a wife/beer/book/life ....thread' have I got that right?
Sounds like when you have flu ( or are heart broken) and can't go out, you can't concentrate so readings out of the question, and if you drink any more beer, you will have to go on E bay and see if someone is selling a liver!!!
8)
jeez the memories!!!!!
OK so we now list 'all' the boring stuff we have tried during though times yer? Is that what you are asking us to do Lancs.
 
Here are the sad est... OR are there some ever more sad?

....... googling all your friends names.
........ putting things into google to see if you can google wack it.
....... tracking down people on friends re united ( even seeing if your ex is listed...).
Try not to judge me  I have had alot of flu


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2005)

Put the most innocuous sounding word in a search engine, like yahoo's. See how many pages deep you can get before you hit a porn site.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

Should take about ten seconds.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2005)

hehe, sometimes. But I would think words like paperclip should take some time. But then, there are some kinky people out there, so you never know...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

pretty good gusy but remember, i have no beer because i'm 14, i try to stay away from porn out of principle and i have to come off the computer sometime so maybe something non computer related??

and i never actually had a goal in mind when making this thread, i really was just boored.........


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2005)

I didn't say you had to _look_ at the porn, just see how many pages you get before you see a description or a URL that is definitely porn. There was a placed I worked at where we had that as a game. My persoanl best at the time was 7 screens. I don't remember the word that I used for the search though.

Off the computer, eh...How 'bout read a book, do a crossword, get outside and go for a walk. If it's night-time, you could always go cow-tipping.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2005)

Cow tipping! now there's an idea!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2005)

I grew up in rural Wisconsin. There wasn't a whole lot to do there!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2005)

Yep I'm a country boy too.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

I grew up in Sheet Harbour Nova Scotia, where there weren't many cows. Lotsa clams though. Ever try clam tipping?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 24, 2005)

I'd be more keen on chowderizing them.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

Chowder's good. Steamed over an open fire and eaten right out of the shell is best!  

They're good battered too. After they've been tipped, of course.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 24, 2005)

Hmm...

Put the lime in the coke, you nut, and drink it all up!

Actually, cheese (I use Black Diamond one year aged Canadian Cheddar) plus olives plus Coke with lime equals good!

I usually read when bored, though...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

well, you'll be glad to know i made it through the day...........


----------



## trackend (Apr 24, 2005)

Try doing anagrams of peoples sigs
if you play around with the letters of yours Lanc it comes out as 
Streach Elastic Skanks


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 24, 2005)

As a student, I feel ideally placed to answer this question. My usual formula for boredom is this;

1) Open a textbook

2) Close textbook

3) Pick up phone

4) Call buddy. If buddy has money proceed to step 5. If buddy is as broke as you are, proceed to step 6

5) Result! Hit the pub! (I started drinking in my local at 15, theres gotta be a pub round you that just doesnt care, surely?  )

6) Unlucky. Head into town, engage in chav-hunting, window shopping and general mooching

7) Return home. Watch football. 

8 ) Call girlfriend and listen to reasons she cant see you till later

9) All options have failed. Sleep! 

Anyways, as you're in good old blighty, you can cow-tip, go to the park and laugh at the chavs drinking White Lightning, or channel-surf freeview til you fall asleep!


----------



## Crippen (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Bomb Taxi here are a few anagrams:

DORMITORY: 
> When you rearrange the letters: 
> DIRTY ROOM 
> 
> 
> PRESBYTERIAN: 
> When you rearrange the letters: 
> BEST IN PRAYER 
> 
> 
> 
> DESPERATION: 
> When you rearrange the letters: 
> A ROPE ENDS IT 
> 
> 
> 
> GEORGE BUSH: 
> When you rearrange the letters: 
> HE BUGS GORE 
> 
> 
> 
> THE MORSE CODE: 
> When you rearrange the letters: 
> HERE COME DOTS 
> 
> 
> 
> SLOT MACHINES: 
> When you rearrange the letters: 
> CASH LOST IN ME 
> 
> 
> ANIMOSITY: 
> When you rearrange the letters: 
> IS NO AMITY 
> 
> 
> 
> MOTHER-IN-LAW: 
> When you rearrange the letters: 
> WOMAN HITLER 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOOZE ALARMS: 
> When you rearrange the letters: 
> ALAS! NO MORE Z 'S 
> 
> 
> 
> A DECIMAL POINT: 
> When you rearrange the letters: 
> I'M A DOT IN PLACE 
> 
> 
> 
> THE EARTHQUAKES: 
> When you rearrange the letters: 
> THAT QUEER SHAKE 
> 
> 
> 
> ELEVEN PLUS TWO: 
> When you rearrange the letters: 
> TWELVE PLUS ONE 
>


----------



## JCS (Apr 24, 2005)

Do a really vague search on a search engine, like "Luftwaffe" or "Lancaster" and look through all 500 pages of results (I've wasted many hours doing this  ) you do find some good pictures you wouldnt normally find though

If not that you can always burn or blow up things, thats always fun


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 25, 2005)

very, very few of those i can do........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2005)

Whilst the World Snooker Championship is on, there is no excuse for boredom. 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 26, 2005)

Pool and snooker rank among those activities which are fun to play, but pretty boring to watch. Like golf.  

Just my opinion.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2005)

I can whittle away hours watching both golf and Snooker, what you think is half an hour is actually 3 hours!  If only there was a snooker club with full sized tables around, id be down there an awful lot. My half-size table is, well, rubbish


----------



## trackend (Apr 26, 2005)

I used to try and watch snooker in the sixties when Joe Davies was king of the baize but as all the TV sets where black and white it made trying to work out which ball was which a real bummer. I've tried to play both billiards and snooker and I have to admit I was total toilet.
Actually CC I see Steve Davies very frequently as he uses the rail station where I'm based nearly every week.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2005)

Give me a game of cricket any day! 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 26, 2005)

Give me a good game of Rugby (union, not the other type)
Preferably with England wiinning 20-17


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2005)

trackend said:


> I used to try and watch snooker in the sixties when Joe Davies was king of the baize but as all the TV sets where black and white it made trying to work out which ball was which a real bummer. I've tried to play both billiards and snooker and I have to admit I was total toilet.
> Actually CC I see Steve Davies very frequently as he uses the rail station where I'm based nearly every week.



I play snooker, and will not deny that I think im good. I need a fulll sized table to utilize my positional and power shots. Heck if I had the facilities, id work at turning pro.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Give me a good game of Rugby (union, not the other type)
> Preferably with England wiinning 20-17



Ha, a rare occasion indeed!!


----------



## trackend (Apr 26, 2005)

We just invent the games so the rest of the world doesn't get too bored Wild


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 26, 2005)

yeall all the great games come from britain or at least the commonwealth..........

and i love cricket, snooker and rugby.........


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 26, 2005)

O hope you mean rugby UNION Lanc


----------



## Erich (Apr 26, 2005)

screw it ! kick back after you have the tunes jacked up to 8 plus with the windows about ready to blow out......doing exactly that in my office............ouch ! Rock Scorps


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

hey erich it's not often you visit us here in the off topic section, well welcome, just tkae your won advice, kick back and relax.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Right now *im* bored, what are good topics of conversation?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 30, 2005)

Me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Now why didnt I think of that


----------

